# LED striplights with the Obsession II



## RikkiHands (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Gang -- 

Hey wondering if anyone has come across trying to find a ML personality for these kinds of fixtures? Currently using four strips that can take up to 144 channels/addresses... and we can certainly patch them that way as regular, old channels, but what we really want to do is patch them as ML fixtures....

I suppose I could build one, but if there's a source anyone knows of downloadable personalities, shoot me a line.


----------

